# PCV & O2?



## cmatex (May 19, 2004)

Where do i find the PCV & O2 sensor on my 91 maxima?


----------



## Longpole938 (Mar 10, 2004)

i know on the Twin cam (but thats from a 92) its a part of the stock accordian tubing for your intake...


----------



## 90MaximaGXE (May 7, 2004)

The O2 sensor is in the exhaust under the center of the car close to the firewall


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

O2 sensor is on the manifold.. PCV valve is located on the valve cover with a tube coming off it. Go find it then go buy one because they usually sell the wrong ones for nissan.


----------

